# why does he keep a list of sexual partners??



## jamchick (Mar 16, 2010)

My husband and I got married last June, we have been happy and great. He loves me so much. I keep finding list of women that he has slept with however, including numbers and symbols like he is keeping track of something. One of the women's names strikes me because its spelled uniquely so it leads me to believe me its this woman that he knew, and when I asked him why he was talking to her when we were engaged, he said she just called him to talk, she needed someone to talk to. I am starting to question whether he is being honest to me. Last year I had caught him posting things on craigslist, to try to get sexual partners. I asked him about this, and it was a weak moment, he was scared. From that moment on I wondered if he slept with other women when he has been with me, and would he do it again. I am not stupid, I know this man loves me, I just wonder if the list could mean more than just a list of sexual history.

I have serious trust issues from my past relationship that my husband knows about, he knows that if he ever cheated on me I would leave him in a heart beat. I made the mistake of staying with that kind of guy before, always a mistake. I just wonder if this list is normal or if I should worry about him being unfaithful. I know I am still working on my trust in people in general, but I do love him sooo very much. Is he scared that I would leave him if he told me the truth. I just want the honesty on the table, my ex boyfriend never told me the truth even when i caught him red handed. I just think I deserve the truth. Should I ask him about the list, I mean I did go through his things to find it ( he might be a little mad about that.0????????


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry.. here comes my honest knee jerk reaction to that...

That is WAY CREEPY WEIRD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

on the good side..its giving you some insight!!


----------



## jamchick (Mar 16, 2010)

Do u think its ok to ask him about this list????


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

jamchick said:


> Do u think its ok to ask him about this list????


absolutely!!
He's your h


----------



## jamchick (Mar 16, 2010)

That is what I want to find out, but can I ask him that since the list I found was in his belongings? I dont know why he keeps the list, I want to know if this is normal for guys?


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

i think i already indicated MY opinion of this being normal or not... maybe sit on it and devise other questions.. I dunno.. all that privacy and secrecy? Maybe you just have a right to say you came upon it accidently and ask about it.. you need the truth no? that list thing...are you SURE its alist of past lovers?


----------



## larniegrl (Oct 7, 2009)

I think the list weirds me out less than the posting on Craigslist. My hubby is a small-time hoarder and keeps everything, including pictures from past relationship (these were up in a extra room). I don't mind the innocent portrait (prom photo etc) style stuff...but I did get offended when I found some more intimate pictures. I felt that it crossed the line from "these are memories from my past, to wanting to keep these for my future viewing pleasure." 

I guess what I'm getting at, is that some guys keep memories with physical things. There just has to be a boundary. Personally, I would get rid of EVERYTHING the ex gave me...just made me sad I guess. 

However, him posting for sex on Craigslist goes much further. It goes from these are names of girls from the past...to I'm trying to add to my list now. I think this deserves to have a sit down discussion and figure out where his head is, and if he knows how deeply this is hurting you.


----------

